# Has anyone seen any Smooth green snakes?



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Up in the UP my daughter and I were hiking along Pictured Rocks and found an area loaded with Gardner Snakes...it was cool.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

fishx65 said:


> View attachment 538393
> Just about stepped on this guy up in Lake county yesterday. Eastern Hognose. If ya hear what sounds like a tire going flat there's one of these right next to you. I got him to play dead but didn't snap any pics.


Ex wife and I were hiking shingle mill pathway in Pigeon River Forest. She encountered the Michigan cobra. She flipped the [email protected] out. It was classic.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Saw one near Higgins lake some years back. About three years ago came across this one along the north shore of lake Huron in Ontario.


----------

